Ask HN: What's your favorite Latex resume template? - _1tan
======
BreakoutList
The one linked here:

[https://quip.com/MFS9AXtq5fk8](https://quip.com/MFS9AXtq5fk8)

> The best resume templates are here:

>
> [http://www.rpi.edu/dept/arc/training/latex/resumes/](http://www.rpi.edu/dept/arc/training/latex/resumes/)

> LaTeX can be edited easily online with the following tool:

> [https://www.sharelatex.com/](https://www.sharelatex.com/)

> Example resume on ShareLaTeX:

>
> [https://www.sharelatex.com/project/55db6ac384d1be370a7d4b9a](https://www.sharelatex.com/project/55db6ac384d1be370a7d4b9a)

------
z1mm32m4n
I think this one is one of the better ones I've seen (source). You can see
some of the tweaks I've made in adapting it to mine as well (source).

[deedy]: [https://raw.githubusercontent.com/deedydas/Deedy-
Resume/mast...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/deedydas/Deedy-
Resume/master/OpenFonts/sample-image.png)

[deedy-source]: [https://github.com/deedy/Deedy-
Resume](https://github.com/deedy/Deedy-Resume)

[jez]: [https://jez.io/resume](https://jez.io/resume)

[jez-source]: [https://github.com/jez/resume](https://github.com/jez/resume)

------
dubroff
I've been using this one for several years and have been very happy with it.
It is a descendant of several other templates:
[http://www.sudo.ws/todd/resume.html](http://www.sudo.ws/todd/resume.html)

------
pinewurst
My own custom one. :) They're not very hard to write and once written make
updates a breeze. It's the ideal tool for resumes, I think.

~~~
buckpassing
Agreed. If you're too lazy to start from scratch you can start with any old
template and vandalize away to your hearts content.

------
kisna72
[http://debarghyadas.com/resume/debarghya-das-
resume.pdf](http://debarghyadas.com/resume/debarghya-das-resume.pdf) Double
column. You can fit in a lot of info in 1 page.

------
atmosx
Here:

[https://www.sharelatex.com/templates/cv-or-
resume](https://www.sharelatex.com/templates/cv-or-resume)

I like the ones with a picture, although I'm not sure if pictures are
appropriate in CVs.

------
Raed667
Is there a "simple" way to draw rectangles and fill them with colors and
overlay text?

I have a nice home-made Word resume and the only thing stopping me from moving
it to LaTeX is the fear that the design would be too much work.

~~~
pmiller2
Check out [http://tex.stackexchange.com/questions/38354/make-an-
example...](http://tex.stackexchange.com/questions/38354/make-an-example-and-
shaded-box-like-in-the-book)

------
sidmitra
If someone prefers a more WYSIWYG approach, they might try the open source
Scribus ( [http://www.scribus.net/](http://www.scribus.net/) )

------
auxym
I used moderncv with slight modifications for my last cv.

------
mknits
How to learn LaTex quickly (good enough to create an awesome looking resume)?

